# Best scallops at EAT! Need recipe, please



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

The absolute best scallops I have ever put in my mouth were from EAT! in Orange Beach. OMG...they were amazing. If Chris is on here I would love the recipe if it is not a secret. They had a citrus flavor to them. WOW.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

do they have them on their friday buffet cause I might be going there this friday.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

dsar592 said:


> do they have them on their friday buffet cause I might be going there this friday.


I am not sure...but they were the best I've ever had.


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

*Chris is no longer with Eat!*

He sold his share and is now at FloraBama Yacht Club.


----------



## Salty Daze (Sep 25, 2011)

Man here is a recipe we found on this forum and used this last weekend while scalloping. It was AWESOME!!!!!! This will be a must for now on. We cooked sausage dogs and had ceviche while out on the boat all day snorkeling and scalloping. Kiddos even liked it.








*Ceviche* 
3 pounds White Firm fish - Trigger,Cobia, Wahoo, Mako, etc.. I've used Snapper (black is better then Red) FRESH _*never*_ frozen
1 cup lime juice 
1 cup lemon juice (for lime and lemon - I buy best quality bottled) like Reallime (read the back no sugar added or preservatives)
1 cup peeled, seeded and finely chopped cucumber 
1 seeded and finely chopped large tomato 
1 seeded and finely chopped yellow bell pepper
1/2 cup chopped fresh cilantro 
1 finely chopped large sweet onion 
3 smoked dried chilli peppers ( I do my own)
1 tsp Kosher salt, for seasoning 

Chop fish into 1/2"x1/2" (or smaller) cubes, add to 1 Gallon strong ziploc bag, pour in lime and lemon juice, agitate then refrigerate. Work on the veggies and peppers - add peppers after first hour. Agitate bag and fish once per hour for 3 hours (done after one hour if in a hurry... or late) pour off about half of juice, more if you want but leave enough to fully coat veggies, then add veggies. Agitate and sit for one hour - if you can. Spoon out about what you can eat into a bowl and have at it - will keep for about 2 days def better day 1. makes about 4-5#'s


----------

